# I've been holding out guys!



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, I wasn't going to say anything but I feel guilty if I don't.

This morning I used a sharkbite fitting.:laughing:

I'm telling you....it was the craziest situation ever and I did the connection with only one hand. I cut a hole based off an older photo and reached my entire arm inside....cut the pipe with my mini-cutter....and put in a 3/4 x 1/2 T. Then I connected a 1/2 pipe and brought it back through the hole.

if I had to sweat it it would of required me to dismantle a very expensive wood surround with a built in cabinet.

So there....I said it. I used a sharkbite.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats the first step, admitting the usage.
Like some have said they have some uses, like your situation.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

lifes a b!tch aint it....your a pro so if you felt comfotable doing it so be it.....

ive used a handfull over the years and dont feel bad about it


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

I bet Home Depot sells a ton of them, supply houses not so much.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

kcremodeling said:


> I bet Home Depot sells a ton of them, supply houses not so much.


 
funny you say that the 2 suppliers around here have sharkbite displays... but im not sure how many they actully sell

i keep a few in my van for certain situations.....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

According to my wholesaler they sell an absolute ton of them.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

rex said:


> funny you say that the 2 suppliers around here have sharkbite displays... but im not sure how many they actully sell
> 
> i keep a few in my van for certain situations.....


I don't stock any. I had to run a get one but the HO's were willing to pay for all my time and and effort because they didn't want to destroy the expensive wood work. I'm still nervous about it and I made them aware of how I feel about it.

I don't know, it sure made quick work of it.:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey rex

What do you use to keep all your fittings in? I'm thinking of redoing my cube van and building pullout bins from wood.

I figure 16 slots per tray and each square in the tray is 5" x 5" by 4" deep.

I'm going to build a test tray and see, I'll post a photo when I'm done.

Mike


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Hey rex
> 
> What do you use to keep all your fittings in? I'm thinking of redoing my cube van and building pullout bins from wood.
> 
> ...


 
ill take pics of my unorganized copper trays tommorw...i bought them at etna years ago...

i just got a new to me van as my cube van gets 8mpg and the cargo van gets 18mpg so im gonna build some wood shelves and trays and set this van up for service and just use the cube for installs and new work....ive never worked out of a cargo van before so this will be interesting

i have a few large totes for 1.5-2" copper that are burried under everything....im very unorganized but some how i know where everything is!

id like to see what your trays your gonna build look like


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

rex said:


> ill take pics of my unorganized copper trays tommorw...i bought them at etna years ago...
> 
> i just got a new to me van as my cube van gets 8mpg and the cargo van gets 18mpg so im gonna build some wood shelves and trays and set this van up for service and just use the cube for installs and new work....ive never worked out of a cargo van before so this will be interesting
> 
> ...


Ha! Doing what we do for a living is fricking hard as hell to be organized with all the crap we carry.

That cargo van will make you appreciate your cube van.:laughing: I love my cube van but the gas mileage totally sucks.

Anyhow, like I said......I'm gonna build a sample tray in the next week or so and if it works build more. Then I would like to build a rack for the inside.

I figure build a set of trays for each size and in every material; copper, pex, and cpvc. I want to be able to take the trays out for large jobs and just pull them out for service work.

Thanks for the reply:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Systainers may be a little small for your fittings, but I share your pain in having to carry around a thousand different fittings....oh and each one has its own specialty too.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos.

I like those but it just doesn't work for plumbing parts. An example would be 3/4" copper 45's, I stock a dozen at all times. The size of the bin for just that parts ends up pretty big. Now consider street 45's, 90's, street 90's, caps, T's, male adapters, female adapters, unions.....well, you get the point. Then I have to do this in every size and in all the different materials.

It gets tough for us in plumbing, and that's why our vans always look like a tornado went through it. It's crazy sometimes. I'm a very very organized person but I need more, I need to rethink this and I think wood bins are the way to go so I can customize it to my fittings.

Are those Festool bins? They look like good quality.

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You do realize, that you are now going to hell Mike, right? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep they are festool, and you are correct they are just a little small for plumbing but they offer different designs.

I work out of a small vehicle, I do a lot of work downtown and in condos where I can't fit the cube van into parking garages....its more of a warehouse now. I keep my "bulk" storage in Rubbermaid Bins then top us the systainers when they get low.

I can carry a huge array of fittings and fasteners in them and still buy everything in bulk and store them separately. If I have a big hook-up job I can grab the bulk bins....eventually they will be converted into big systainers.

Have a look at the options on www.mysystainer.com


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

What's next, I-10 gettin' an ipad? :w00t:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What's next, I-10 gettin' an ipad?


What you mean getting a second ipad?:shutup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to work for a plumbing outfit doing service calls. Personally I don't trust shark bites but the guy I was working for would tell us to use them in all sorts of situations ware they would save time & effort. 
To get to my point I've never had to replace a shark bite. They cant be that bad.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> I used to work for a plumbing outfit doing service calls. Personally I don't trust shark bites but the guy I was working for would tell us to use them in all sorts of situations ware they would save time & effort.
> To get to my point I've never had to replace a shark bite. They cant be that bad.


Give it 20-30 years and tell me that then!


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ok, I wasn't going to say anything but I feel guilty if I don't.
> 
> This morning I used a sharkbite fitting.:laughing:
> 
> ...


Had to use one on my friends house. The termite guy said there was a leak. He called me up and went to take a look.

His house is 50 years old and used to be on well water. He changed over 30 years ago. Checked out the leak and cut the coupling out only to find out that the copper was as thin as aluminum foil as I was cutting I could see the copper egging out. It was too thin to solder. 

So I used a shark bite" told him it was a matter of time before more leaks will be apparent.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

They have there place, I have used them in situations like yours. As long as the customer is aware.


----------

